# Staple food



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

hi guys im looking on buying some top quality staple food for my mbunas anybody have and recommendations?

will


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Most people here would say New LIfe Spectrum Cichlid pellets. I myself used them all the time and they were good but i found that the smell of garlic was quite strong when you lifted the lid of the tank.

I changed over to Dainichi Cichlid Pellets and have found them to be better for colour on the fish i have which are haps/peacocks and it doesn't smell as much either and around the same price as new life spectrum.

Ashley


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I love Dainichi and use them for all my cichlids. I tried NLS and found it made my tank messy.

Dainichi can be hard to find in LFSs. I order them online.


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

coool thanks guys and gals, i heard alot of banter about the Dainichi range, any good places to buy online?????


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I buy directly from Dianichi. Just google it and you will find their site.


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

ash01 said:


> Most people here would say New LIfe Spectrum Cichlid pellets. I myself used them all the time and they were good but i found that the smell of garlic was quite strong when you lifted the lid of the tank.
> 
> I changed over to Dainichi Cichlid Pellets and have found them to be better for colour on the fish i have which are haps/peacocks and it doesn't smell as much either and around the same price as new life spectrum.
> 
> Ashley


You had to be using the NLS Thera-A which does have garlic. And yes, I agree with you the garlic smell traveled all the way to my second floor from downstairs. I use the standard NLS now and no more undesirable scent problems.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i feed all of my fish haps/peacocks/mbuna/vics all hbh products and from what it appears to me they all love it and i get good colours and also growth.. I mix 3 flakes together and mix in an hbh pellet with it....It is pretty cheap compared to nls forsure and like i said to me it is top notch. I also find nls is to high in protein for an everyday food imo.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I feed all my mbuna nutrafin max 40% spirulina flakes. They are all very happy and love the stuff. They do not grow all that quick with this food but i have never had a problem with bloat or any of my fish looking over weight. It is also realitivly inexpensive and easy to find.

I tried NLS and some of my fish would eat it but some would spit it out.

Sometimes for a treat i give my mbuna TetraAlgea Vegetable Crisps. They seem to like it.


----------



## Edo (Mar 17, 2010)

whats the best type of food from Dainichi?

i see xl pro, ultima, veggie fx, color fx etc.

and a guy in the store recommended mosquito larve to me, is that any good? and how many times a week mosquito larve if thats needed?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL.. I would love to know what is the best one. I have even called Dianichi to discuss it. I use a mix of veggie, color, and ultima. They are actually really similar and my fish seem to do fine on all of them. Veggie has a little more vegis, color has a little more natural color enhancers, and ultima has a little more krill. The biggest difference I have found is actually between the FX versions and the supreme or deluxe versions. According to what I was told over the phone by Dianichi, FX has a little more blue enhancers, while the others are better for yellow/orange/reds. They told me that FX can actually cause the yellow/orange/reds to be browner and this can last after discontinuing the food. I have not noticed a problem with the FX with my yellower fish, but that is what they have said.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just PM'd you a supplier of Dainichi/nls foods in the UK.

I have tried Dainichi -

Ultima Krill
Colour Extreme
Color FX.

They all seem to be loved by my fish and there colours have popped a lot more than when i was feeding NLS.

If you have Mbuna i would defo get a Veggie one and one of the above if desired.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I use Omega One, my fish seem to go crazy for it so that is what they get


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula (no garlic smell).


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

All types of dainichi are good. The best depends on what you want to do. The difference is that the color supreme and ultima have a higher protein content in the range of 45-50 percent and are geared more towards canivorous cichlids, where the veggie deluxe and FX have a protein content more in the 35-40 percent. and are more favoured by herbivours. 
I use the ultima and the color supreme, and I have found that even with the higher protein content, it is fine for herbivours, and my fish tend to breed constantly, (mbuna) where as when I fed veggie deluxe, they bred maybe once every few months. I really havent seen any difference in the colors of the fish, I believe that food alone cannot make a fish display vibrant colors, but is rather dependent on many factors. I also find that if you overfeed, it will cloud the water for a few minutes, so feed sparingly. I feed one teaspoon morning and afternoon. The other downside is that it comes in a pouch which has a seal much like a ziplock bag, and over time the ziplock rips away from the bag, so you cannot keep it closed unless you roll it up and seal it with a clothespeg. I usually keep mine in the freezer.

But in any case, dainichi is number one on my list. I am ordering some ultima and color FX tonight!!!!


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

cheers guys, alot of response iv just gone and ordered some dainichi. see how they get on and then report back.

product review i feel 
with piks


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm probably going to be stocking a couple of blue/purple fish (Acei Yellow Tail, Maingano), along with Yellow Labs and Rusties. I've been looking at the dainichi as well but i can't figure what to really do with their options. I have 2 herbivores and 2 omnivores and i really have no clue which of those foods will work best (or what combination). Also seems like most of the food is sinking pellets....is that going to be an issue? I have only kept SA chichlids in the past and they loved high protein floating foods.

Any advice anyone could offer would be super!


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

All the types are fine for your fish. I have used ultima, Color FX, and veggie deluxe. The Ultima and color FX have a higher protein content than than veggie deluxe. If I were you I would use the color FX, which has the nutrients for your omnivoures and is gentle enough for your herbivours. I use a mixture of ultima and color fx. It doesnt matter if they sink. My fish love it so much that it doesnt make it to the bottom.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm a New Life Spectrum guy.
If you buy the 5 lb pail it is pretty cheap and lasts forever (so long that I often split it with a friend).


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

My fish really like the Omega One cichlid small pellets but I also feed them O.S.I. Spirulina flakes.


----------

